# Wer vertreibt das leichteste Carbon Hardtail in Deutschland/ in der Welt..?



## Chr!s (6. Februar 2007)

Bin derzeit auf der Suche, nach dem leichtesten Carbon Serien-Hardtail überhaupt und momentan bei FRM hängen geblieben.
Es ist aber klar, es geht noch leichter, beispielsweise wurde bei der Eurobike ein 7,2 kg schweres Storck präsentiert. Leider hab ich bisher noch kein Foto davon gefunden.

Hier mal das Brama von FRM:
http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=59_72&products_id=340

Habt ihr noch was leichteres auf Lager?

Gruß 

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Februar 2007)

Warum interessiert dich das?
Fertigen Leichtbau kauft man sich eigentlich nicht.

Wenn du ein für deinen Einsatzzweck passendes Leichtbaurad suchst,
würde ich es besser selbst aufbauen, da kommst du mit einem 1000er 
weniger davon und du hast noch viel Spaß dabei.

Das FRM ist in sofern besonders, weil fast alle Teile aus dem eigenen Haus kommen.
Extralite kann ähnliches bieten und dürfte mit 7160g sogar leichter sein, als das FRM.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2007)

Zum Thema, wer das leichteste und teuerste Carbon in der Bikewelt verbaut, in Deutschland....

Es ist Corratec! 150 gr. pro m², und wer Corratec kennt, wird auch über die sorgfältige Verarbeitung bescheid wissen.


----------



## keroson (6. Februar 2007)

isch ganz sicher net des leichteste bike aber des neue Cube HPC soll in schwarz 1130 gramm wiegen...


----------



## Chr!s (7. Februar 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Warum interessiert dich das?



Momentan besteht bei mir nicht unbedingt das Interesse an einer Neuanschaffung, bin mit meinen Rädchen ganz zufrieden. 
Hingegen ist es absolut erstaunlich, dass in den letzten Jahren fast jeder Hersteller (gezwungenermaßen) auf den Carbon-Zug aufgesprungen ist, egal, ob er dazu fähig war oder nicht. Von daher ist es schon interessant mal zu erfahren, wer das nötige Know-How _wirklich_ besitzt und es umsetzen kann. Natürlich lässt sich dass nicht ausschließlich am Gewicht festmachen, aber es ist ein Anhaltspunkt.
Ebenso ist's klar, wenn ich mir ein neues MTB anschaffen wollte, dann mit Sicherheit nicht von der Stange.

@ *[email protected]* und *keroson*: Habt ihr Bilder von den Rädern?


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Februar 2007)

Was hat know how mit der Herstellung von Carbonbikes zu tun?
Man muss nur die richtige Fabrik in Taiwan anrufen. Fertig.

FRM und Orbea sind die einzigen in Europa produzierenden 
Carbonrahmenproduzenten, die mir gerade einfallen.
Corratec holt sich meines Wissens nach wenigstens die vorgefertigen 
Rohre aus Taiwan, aber das macht FRM sicher auch.

Das Gewicht eines Komplettrades hat so gut wie nichts mit dem know how
des Rahmenherstellers zu tun. Ich baue dir locker mit einem 1600g Carbonrahmen
ein 8,5 kilo Bike auf. Deshalb meine Frage - warum Kompletträder.
Kompletträder sind eine Illusion. Gibt es nicht. 

Thb


----------



## Chr!s (7. Februar 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Kompletträder sind eine Illusion. Gibt es nicht.


Alles richtig, was du anführst, aber mit dieser Illusion wird geworben und darauf bezieht sich meine Frage. Welcher Hersteller darf sich erlauben, dass leichteste Bike in Serie zu präsentieren?
Eigenbau bzw. Eigenzusammenstellung gehört in nen anderen Thread.
LG 
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## _stalker_ (7. Februar 2007)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Eigenbau bzw. Eigenzusammenstellung gehört in nen anderen Thread.



Und dieser Thread gehört eigendlich in ein anderes Unterforum...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> FRM und Orbea sind die einzigen in Europa produzierenden
> Carbonrahmenproduzenten, die mir gerade einfallen.
> Corratec holt sich meines Wissens nach wenigstens die vorgefertigen
> Rohre aus Taiwan, aber das macht FRM sicher auch.
> ...



Möööp!! Sorry, wenn ich dir wiedersprechen muss, aber Corratec stellt ihre Rahmen mit dem TCM Verfahren selbst her.Mauro Sannino legt Matte für Matte in eigener Handarbeit übereinander und baut einen Rahmen in 2 Tagen. Wenn du das nicht glauben willst, fahre nach Raubling und überzeuge dich selbst davon   Wenn sie dich in die Werkshalle lassen.


----------



## speci-chad (7. Februar 2007)

soviel geld fürn frm-produktdiorama? naja...


----------



## keroson (7. Februar 2007)

also hier das elite hpc in Team lakierung... soll gesamt um die 9,2 kg wiegen (Preis 4000 beim local, i-net wahrscheinlich billiger mit komplett xtr, mavic slr LRS und Syntace Carbon stuff etc...), wei gesagt der Rahmen soll 1200 wiegen, und den rahmen gibts auch einzeln (so stehts auf jeden fall auf deren hompage, füher gabs bei Cube ja immer nur framesets)




und hier jetzt der schwarze soll 1130 gramm wiegen..auch einzeln erhältlich... gesamtgewicht mit Ausstatung ca 9,8 kg(3000 Ocken) und schwere Ausstatung 10,2 kg (2000 Teuros)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (7. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Möööp!! Sorry, wenn ich dir wiedersprechen muss, aber Corratec stellt ihre Rahmen mit dem TCM Verfahren selbst her.Mauro Sannino legt Matte für Matte in eigener Handarbeit übereinander und baut einen Rahmen in 2 Tagen. Wenn du das nicht glauben willst, fahre nach Raubling und überzeuge dich selbst davon   Wenn sie dich in die Werkshalle lassen.



da wird doch aber nur für die maßrahmen gelten, oder?
das revolution wird in zu großen stückzahlen gebaut als dass sich da jemand 2 tage für einen rahmen zeit lassen könnte

@thunderbird
wieso interessiert dich wieso es Chr!S interessiert?!

wieso muss hier jede frage mit einer gegenfrage hinterfragt werden?
wems nicht aufgefallen ist...sogar das is ne frage, wenn auch eher ne rhetorische


----------



## xc-mtb (7. Februar 2007)

Das leichteste in Deutschland sollte wohl das Spin sein.

Kein Seriengerät und auch nur selbst zu komplettieren.


Sonst schau dich mal im Leichtbauforum um. Aber wie immer erst umschauen, die FAQ lesen und die Suche bemühen, DANN ERST POSTEN.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Februar 2007)

@ Chr!s: aha, wer es sich also erlauben darf. Hmm. 
Interessanter Gesichtspunkt. Da geht's um's Image.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Möööp!! Sorry, wenn ich dir wiedersprechen muss, aber Corratec stellt ihre Rahmen mit dem TCM Verfahren selbst her.Mauro Sannino legt Matte für Matte in eigener Handarbeit übereinander und baut einen Rahmen in 2 Tagen. Wenn du das nicht glauben willst, fahre nach Raubling und überzeuge dich selbst davon


TCM? Tradicional Chinese Medicine?  
Nee, ich glaub's ja. War nur eine Vermutung.
Wäre halt gerade bei dem Verfahren die wirtschaftlichste Methode.
Aber laut Corratec investieren sie ja 6x so viel in den Rahmen wie die Konkurrenz.



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso interessiert dich wieso es Chr!S interessiert?!


Wieso sollte es mich nicht interessieren dürfen?
War eine ehrliche Frage und er hat's auch nicht falsch verstanden.



			
				hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wieso muss hier jede frage mit einer gegenfrage hinterfragt werden?


Besser, als einfach nur drauf los zu schreiben, ohne den Frager zu verstehen.
Hier sollte überhaupt öfter mal nachgefragt werden.

Thb


----------



## dominik-deluxe (8. Februar 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=129#ausstattung
sieht ******* aus, denke aber dass es hält


----------



## Hugo (8. Februar 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es mich nicht interessieren dürfen?
> War eine ehrliche Frage und er hat's auch nicht falsch verstanden.
> 
> 
> ...



es sollte nur nachgefragt werden wenns auch was zum fragen gibt und die Frage zur besseren Beantwortung der ursprünglichen Frage dient.
Für den ursprünglich fragenden isses total uninteressant dir mitzuteilen warum er das wissen möchte, weil es keinen einfluss auf das ergebnis hat.
klar siehts anders aus bei fragestellungen wie:"welches bike soll ich mir kaufen" aber auf die frage:"welches ist das leichteste Komplettcarbonbike dass man in deutschland kaufen kann" gibts ganz genau eine einzige antwort völlig unabhängig von der Motivation der ursprünglichen Frage, ob du das wahrhaben willst oder nicht, und da hilft auch dein einwand nix dass man daraus keine schlüsse in bezug auf X oder Y ziehen kann weil es niemanden interessiert.

Es sollte deutl. weniger nachgefragt werden sondern mehr einfache antworten gegeben, dann würden die threads nicht immer ins bodenlose ausufern und jemand der n halbes jahr später vielleicht die gleiche frage hätte, könnte evtl. mittels des alten threads zur antwort auf seine frage kommen ohne erst 37 seiten spam lesen zu müssen

und um auf die ursprüngliche frage zu antworten, dass frm wird das leichteste sein, das extralite ist nicht aus carbon, schmolke hat auch kein carbonrahmen im sortiment, ingenieurtec vertreibt nur die räder von schmolke im mtb-hardtailbereich...da is dann irgendwann schluss mit firmen die sich "ultra-leichtbau" auf die fahnen geschrieben haben"


----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2007)

bei leicht wird wohl auch an scott kaum ein weg vorbeiführen.... scale limited sag ich nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2007)

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(cgtm...mbikes&ig2=Scott Rahmen&ig1=SCALE Rahmenset´s

970gr sind ein wort!!!


----------



## Mad Maz (8. Februar 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> TCM? Tradicional Chinese Medicine?
> 
> 
> Thb



Ist das nicht die Tchibo-Marke?


----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/index.html?b=128

canyon... 1160gr

http://www.extralite.com/index_euro.htm

extralite 1180

http://www.spin-system.de/frameset.htm

spin ab 1000gr

fakten fakten fakten....


----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2007)

sind eigentlich frm und extralite serienhersteller oder jungs die ein haufen eigener tuning leichbauteile zusammenschrauben, serienteile nachbearbeiten und dass ganze dann als "komplettrad" verkaufen? in meinen augen sind das keine räder die man im klassischen sinne mit "kompletträdern" vergleichen kann. ach so... immer noch schön die pedale addieren... und vielleicht reifen aufziehen, die man auch im gelände benutzen kann....


----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2007)

http://www.spin-system.de/frameset.htm

auf der spin seite gibt es lt. hersteller garkeine kompletträder... wird also alles was man zu sehen bekommt sozusagen auch ein custom-tuning-aufbau sein... (zählt sozusagen auch nicht bei der betrachtung von "kompletträdern") 

leichbau geht in meinen augen nur als customaufbau!


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Februar 2007)

@ Hugo: wenn dich meine Postings stören, 
setz mich einfach auf die Ignorierliste, dazu ist sie da. 
Das hier ist ein Forum, kein Schaukasten "ohne Kommentar".

@ captain hook: FRM ist "Serienhersteller mit eigenen Produkten.
Der Sattel kommt von Becker Carbon und FRM produzieren auch 
den Rest sicher nicht 100% im eigenen Haus, aber andere Produkte 
nachbearbeiten tun sie nicht. Bei Extralite genauso.
Es sind auf jeden Fall eher komplette "Radhersteller", als Focus, Cube, etc.

Spin baut nur den Rahmen und fällt deshalb aus der Kategorie.

Thb


----------



## captain hook (8. Februar 2007)

extralite gibt selber an einige produkte bei den angebotenen raedern nachbearbeitet zu haben... schau noch mal genau nach... ich hab heute geschaut!  bei dem leichten hardtail z.b. min. die gabel... 

nunja... bliebe immer noch die frage ob man die dort hergestellten tuningprodukte als "komplettrad" mit dem "komplettrad" in üblicher weise vergleichen kann... 

ok... was sie tun, sie stellen jede menge leichtes zeug her... obs hält, so funktioniert wie "serie" und und und steht auf einem anderen blatt... das leichteste komplettrad bietet demzufolge extralite!  

http://www.extralite.com/index_euro.htm

7160gramm... und nennen es selber 

Rc1 Race Custom

 "komplettserienrad" also... aber gewonnen ist gewonnen... 

der hinweis auf die nachbearbeiteten komponenten... ganz unten drunter...


----------



## _stalker_ (9. Februar 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> http://www.extralite.com/index_euro.htm
> 
> 7160gramm...



also auf der extralite hp steht aber irgendwie "Rc1 Race Custom 7830gr."  

wo hast du deinen wert her?


----------



## captain hook (9. Februar 2007)

klick mal auf das bike drauf... dann geht ein neues fenster auf wo unten gewichte addiert werden... scheint der link nur auf die haupseite zu gehen... 

in der addition der gewichte steht dann dieser wert.... 

Rc1 Race Custom 

Updated February 06

Components Brand Model Weight in gr. 
Frame  Extralite Rc1Ultra M anod. 1180 
Fork Rock Shox Sid Race ** 1350 
Wheels Extralite UltraTerra Ti  1140 
Tyres Maxxis MaxxLite 620 
Tubes Continental Supersonic 190 
Q. release Extralite Aliens 2  59 
Cranks Extralite E-Bones W  498 
Chainrings Extralite OctaRamp 3x9 106 
Chainring bolts Extralite ExtraBolt 1 15 
Chain Kmc Hollowgold 9  250 
Cassette Shimano Dura Ace 12-27T 180 
Fr. deralier Shimano XT ** 120 
Rear deralier Sram X-O 210 
Shifters Sram X-O 180 
Brake levers Extralite Ultralevers 64 
Grips & plugs Extralite NeoGrips 18 
Brakes Extralite Ultrabrakes 198 
Brake cables Nokon 
 70 
Shifter cables Nokon   70 
Bar Extralite UltraBar UL 98 
Stem Extralite UltraStem UL2 92 
Headset Extralite TheHead2 62 
Headset cap Extralite Top Cap  
Headset spider Extralite UltraStar 8 
Saddle Selle Italia  Slr 135 
Seatpost Extralite The Post UL2 178 
Clamp Extralite UltraClamp 9 

Total Weight: 7160  

** Enlightened component. 

so... hier in komplett.... unten bei den beiden sternchen.... "Enlightened component"... (soviel zu "sie bearbeiten keine teile nach....")


----------

